# Chewing How can i stop it?



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 21, 2008)

the girls have been chewing on our barn, this is the second time it has happend. The first time we fed them No-Chew, and they stoped. so when we noticed them starting it up again i got it and have been giving it to them. They get Hay 3-4 times a day it small ammounts. plus grain at night. and they have acsess to a salt block. Is thee something else i'm leaving out? i think it has to do with boredum, because since we put jason down i have noticed it alot more, and it's become destructive!


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 21, 2008)

Can donkeys have kelp?

When my horses run out of kelp, and I don't get a new supply within a week, they will start chewing wood and/or eating clay from one spot in the pasture.

A friend of mine has 30 donkeys or more, minis to mammoths, and tells me that donkeys chew wood...period.




I would have to think there is a reason other than that they are donkeys.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 21, 2008)

Donkeys are nortorious for chewing wood, and boy~~ do my stalls prove that! Hubby finally got tired of replacing stall boards and now, I just have certain stalls they go in..and those boards are not going to get replaced again! I have all wood 3 rail gates, and they dont touch a thing when they are outside, just in the stalls, which makes me think it could be boredom, but they have playtoys hanging. The only way I can combat there chewing, is by putting hot sauce on the boards. That will keep them away for about 2-3 months, and then I just reappply it. Its the regular hot sauce that we use for our food. I put it into a spary bottle and spray the boards down. Nothing else has helped, I have tried it all, also seems to be just my jacks that do it, my jennys dont touch wood. There good girls!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 22, 2008)

Lol...i'll try the hot sause


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 23, 2008)

Celtic, buy the biggest bottle you can find, and spray or wipe it on REALLy good..also the hottest hot sauce..lol.. I have a friend who owns a steak house and she has 2 donkeys, they were chewing up everything, I told her I use hot sauce, and now she takes home all the left over hot sauce from the supper club and "attacks" (those are her words!) her wood once a week..so far its working! Good Luck.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 23, 2008)

lol... thanks!


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 23, 2008)

My donkeys are slowly eating the barn door, now Cherokee has quite a draft in his stall because of their chewing!

But mine eat tree roots in the pasture....but they do not eat the wood in their stall, maybe because they share a stall.

Who knows what their little minds are thinking, got to love them!!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 12, 2008)

My former yearling jack (formerly mine, formerly a jack...) chewed thru three boards in a gate to get to a miniature horse. Mule photos to follow in 8 months!


----------

